# Cemu v1.15.2 released



## Costello (Feb 9, 2019)

so apparently you can play BOTW on 4k / 60fps without mods now ?



anyone tried this ?


----------



## hamohamo (Feb 9, 2019)

Costello said:


> so apparently you can play BOTW on 4k / 60fps without mods now ?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone tried this ?



You never needed mods my dude. And yea the performance on higher resolutions became much much better not to mention that a 1050 ti is enough for 1440p


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2019)

I hope they implement the Vulkan API sometime this year, because I have a decent AMD CPU and GPU (Ryzen 2600x and Vega 56) though can't play without occasional stuttering (at full speed which is not unplayable but just annoying and only solution is to use Linux afaik).


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 9, 2019)

Blue_Mew said:


> I hope they implement the Vulkan API sometime this year, because I have a decent AMD CPU and GPU (Ryzen 2600x and Vega 56) though can't play without occasional stuttering (at full speed which is not unplayable but just annoying and only solution is to use Linux afaik).


True that. Even if I switched to Linux and I already have some Wii U ports on my Switch, as a Ryzen 1600 + RX 580 owner it'd be awesome to see more games and applications use Vulkan in general!


----------



## hamohamo (Feb 9, 2019)

Blue_Mew said:


> I hope they implement the Vulkan API sometime this year, because I have a decent AMD CPU and GPU (Ryzen 2600x and Vega 56) though can't play without occasional stuttering (at full speed which is not unplayable but just annoying and only solution is to use Linux afaik).





RattletraPM said:


> True that. Even if I switched to Linux and I already have some Wii U ports on my Switch, as a Ryzen 1600 + RX 580 owner it'd be awesome to see more games and applications use Vulkan in general!


Trust me guys. Vulkan will definitely be available in abt 3 months at most. Exzap and the other developer are working hard to deliver it since like 6 months ago.


----------



## RedoLane (Feb 9, 2019)

Now I can finally play Star Fox Zero properly, with Gamepad voices


----------



## kisamesama (Feb 9, 2019)

hamohamo said:


> Trust me guys. Vulkan will definitely be available in abt 3 months at most. Exzap and the other developer are working hard to deliver it since like 6 months ago.


Source?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2019)

Costello said:


> so apparently you can play BOTW on 4k / 60fps without mods now ?
> 
> anyone tried this ?


*if you own a decent nividia gpu 
If you have amd forget it, the dev only has an nvidia gpu and only optimizes stuff for it and because its closed source nobody can actually help in trying to fix it


----------



## hamohamo (Feb 9, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> *if you own a decent nividia gpu
> If you have amd forget it, the dev only has an nvidia gpu and only optimizes stuff for it and because its closed source nobody can actually help in trying to fix it


Not true at all. The only reason amd gpus can't work with dual core and triple core modes which benefits botw incredibly is because of their shitty opengl support.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kisamesama said:


> Source?


The devs promised its support in a year in mid 2018 and showed early footage of it in late 2018 iirc. Bsod gaming brings all the news abt this stuff and communicates with exzap on the discord often.


----------



## kisamesama (Feb 9, 2019)

last time I checked mid 2018, they were saying vulkan was not a priority and will not bring big improvements anyway (according to them)....vulkan and amd are clearly the least priorities on their list.... anyway I switched from rx 580 to gtx 1070 anyway... I don't really care anymore


----------



## hamohamo (Feb 9, 2019)

kisamesama said:


> last time I checked mid 2018, they were saying vulkan was not a priority and will not bring big improvements anyway (according to them)....vulkan and amd are clearly the least priorities on their list.... anyway I switched from rx 580 to gtx 1070 anyway... I don't really care anymore


i don't remember them saying it isn't a priority but they're definitely working on it. and it's probably gonna make 60 fps possible for budget cpus like the 2nd and 3rd gen i5s and the recent i3s since vulkan is just a better opengl


----------



## kisamesama (Feb 9, 2019)

http://cemu.info/faq.html

*Will you add a DX12/Vulkan graphics backend? It would improve speed!*
Despite what you may have heard, DX12 or Vulkan will not magically increase speed. Those APIs do perform better in some situations but none of those apply to Cemu. The architecture of the Wii U GPU adds some additional constraints that almost nullify any optimization potential given by DX12/Vulkan. Nevertheless, a Vulkan backend is planned for the far future.


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 9, 2019)

In 1.15.2 Twilight Princess HD crash and make CEMU forceclose when you ride Epona.
1.15.1 work fine.


----------



## hamohamo (Feb 10, 2019)

kisamesama said:


> http://cemu.info/faq.html
> 
> *Will you add a DX12/Vulkan graphics backend? It would improve speed!*
> Despite what you may have heard, DX12 or Vulkan will not magically increase speed. Those APIs do perform better in some situations but none of those apply to Cemu. The architecture of the Wii U GPU adds some additional constraints that almost nullify any optimization potential given by DX12/Vulkan. Nevertheless, a Vulkan backend is planned for the far future.


That faq hasn't been updated since 2016 tho. Follow the emulator news and you'll see.


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 11, 2019)

-snip-
Everything deserves an emulator, especially considering how "shitty" this console is. Preservation is important. And being able to play these games in high resolutions is pretty cool. Botw sucks I don't even care.


----------



## Youkai (Feb 11, 2019)

Still 100% focus on making BOTW run better then on original Hardware ?

Kind of lost interest after one year of "*improving botw" only updates.
I know in the original thread there were several people calling it botw emulator instead of wiiu emulator already xD


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 12, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> Everything deserves an emulator, especially considering how "shitty" this console is. Preservation is important.


It certainly is: but a closed source, partially for-profit emulator, which makes a big fuss of its upscaling and HLE isn't exactly the best definition of preservation...


...and with hardware prices at an all-time low, even users reeks of being cheap while getting a lesser experience at the same time...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> It certainly is: but a closed source, partially for-profit emulator, which makes a big fuss of its upscaling and HLE isn't exactly the best definition of preservation...
> 
> 
> ...and with hardware prices at an all-time low, even users reeks of being cheap while getting a lesser experience at the same time...


Following this broken logic, emulators as a whole are bunk.


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Following this broken logic, emulators as a whole are bunk.


I certainly think so when I have original hardware available: the complete experience is not replicable, imho


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2019)

Can i play BOTW at 60FPS with this specs?:
CPU: Intel i5 8300H 3.9ghz
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1050Ti
RAM: 8GB DDR4 2666MHz
SSD: 256GB M.2 SSD


----------

